# First ride of the New Year



## perchjerker

real nice. speaking or the Yamaha engines my RX1 is a 2003, never a problem runs like a watch

I did replace the seat with a higher one. And the track with one from a 2012 Vector


----------



## Fishindeer

So a little update on my new snowmobile. First I love the looks, comfortable, runs great, handles great after a easy front shock adjustment. Drive belt was slipping a bit after first day of riding and it got worse on second day. At 200 miles I put on my new spare belt. That cured the problem. Not to surprised as another new Arctic Cat that I had needed the belt replaced early. Not under warranty as expected. Rode the last bit of our trip all went good.Tuesday I unloaded it from trailer to thaw out and clean up for next trip in heated garage . Wednesday was sweeping up the melted snow-ice and noticed some oil drops under engine. Without much access to engine without removing hood I called the dealership for advice. They said don’t mess with it myself bring it in for inspection. They will fix it. Possibly just the oil filter leaking? But that me just guessing or hoping. Dropped it off this morning. Sometimes you have some little bugs to workout. Not discouraged yet. No action photos yet.


----------



## MossyHorns

Fishindeer said:


> So a little update on my new snowmobile. First I love the looks, comfortable, runs great, handles great after a easy front shock adjustment. Drive belt was slipping a bit after first day of riding and it got worse on second day. At 200 miles I put on my new spare belt. That cured the problem. Not to surprised as another new Arctic Cat that I had needed the belt replaced early. Not under warranty as expected. Rode the last bit of our trip all went good.Tuesday I unloaded it from trailer to thaw out and clean up for next trip in heated garage . Wednesday was sweeping up the melted snow-ice and noticed some oil drops under engine. Without much access to engine without removing hood I called the dealership for advice. They said don’t mess with it myself bring it in for inspection. They will fix it. Possibly just the oil filter leaking? But that me just guessing or hoping. Dropped it off this morning. Sometimes you have some little bugs to workout. Not discouraged yet. No action photos yet.
> View attachment 628231


Being a new machine, the clutches may have had some oil on them. That may have caused the slipping. 

Hopefully it's just an oil plug or filter that's loose. I've been hearing horror stories about guys dropping off their toy at the dealer and not getting it back for months. Parts for new machines are scarce right now. I read last year where some Arctic Cat dealers were having to take parts off new sleds to do warranty work.


----------



## Fishindeer

MossyHorns said:


> Being a new machine, the clutches may have had some oil on them. That may have caused the slipping.
> 
> Hopefully it's just an oil plug or filter that's loose. I've been hearing horror stories about guys dropping off their toy at the dealer and not getting it back for months. Parts for new machines are scarce right now. I read last year where some Arctic Cat dealers were having to take parts off new sleds to do warranty work.


Yes I’m hoping for something minor. Looked like a drop of oil on the oil filter but didn’t remove that access panel were it’s needed to for oil change. They have no new sleds in stock so I’d be out of luck on that. Think you have to order new ones early to get by winter nowadays. At least for Arctic Cats.


----------



## salmonslammer

Was reading that a wisco dealer ordered something like 225 sleds and they were all gone by dec 10th. Crazy prices on used sleds this year too!


----------



## jjlrrw

82shortbox said:


> *My son just graduated from Michigan Tech. Decided he liked the area so much he took a job in Calumett.* We used to ride in Michigamme back in the late sixties. Our first sled was a 1967 evinrude skeeter and a 1969 ski doo 340 tnt. We would work on them all week to break them on the weekend. Best sled I owned was a 1979 Yamaha srx with a factory ssr motor, man was that fast. Than there was that time I hit my Dad's friends in the face with a snowball and beat him back to the cabin. He was running a 800 rupp magnum, had that 340 tapped out all the way. Wouldn't let him pass. Got back to the cabin, shut the key off while it was still moving. Ran into the cabin and locked the door ha ha Those were fun times.



Calumet Electronics?


----------



## jjlrrw

After this trip is when I traded from a trail sled to a crossover, miles are down but fun factor is up.








The good days when the Diner was open in GM


----------



## jjlrrw

82shortbox said:


> We use to stay at Snow Belt Lodging every year for a week for 10 to 12 years. Use to put on between one thousand and fifteen hundred miles a trip. Our best riding was done early in the morning or after 2am. Herm from Snow Belt has lived up there most of his life. He would take us cross country, what a blast. No idea were we were at. Great place to snowmobile.


Is that the same Herm from Tester's saw mill North of Seney? We got gas from him once he had an old hand crank gravity feed gas pump.


----------



## jjlrrw

Fishindeer said:


> So a little update on my new snowmobile. First I love the looks, comfortable, runs great, handles great after a easy front shock adjustment. Drive belt was slipping a bit after first day of riding and it got worse on second day. At 200 miles I put on my new spare belt. That cured the problem. Not to surprised as another new Arctic Cat that I had needed the belt replaced early. Not under warranty as expected. Rode the last bit of our trip all went good.Tuesday I unloaded it from trailer to thaw out and clean up for next trip in heated garage . Wednesday was sweeping up the melted snow-ice and noticed some oil drops under engine. Without much access to engine without removing hood I called the dealership for advice. They said don’t mess with it myself bring it in for inspection. They will fix it. Possibly just the oil filter leaking? But that me just guessing or hoping. Dropped it off this morning. Sometimes you have some little bugs to workout. Not discouraged yet. No action photos yet.
> View attachment 628231


Did you get your sled back from the dealer yet? Hoping to get in a ride this weekend...


----------



## Fishindeer

jjlrrw said:


> Did you get your sled back from the dealer yet? Hoping to get in a ride this weekend...


Talked to them yesterday and my oil tank has a crack in it. They were expecting it today. So hopefully it arrived. They know my plans are to leave Saturday for a week trip in the UP. We are hoping the snow arrives in time.


----------



## Fishindeer

jjlrrw said:


> Did you get your sled back from the dealer yet? Hoping to get in a ride this weekend...


Where you planning on going?


----------



## jjlrrw

Fishindeer said:


> Where you planning on going?


We have a cabin in the lower, NW Lake County, put on a few miles New Years weekend hoping for a few more soon. Have a UP trip planned first weekend in Feb


----------



## 82shortbox

jjlrrw said:


> Is that the same Herm from Tester's saw mill North of Seney? We got gas from him once he had an old hand crank gravity feed gas pump.


Yep same place. I don't think he is renting any more. Man I could tell you some stories. Ha ha. Herm would take us cross country, what a blast. Herm hated studded snowmobiles, complained all the time how they would tear up the trails. Herm had his own bombidere tracked snow groomer. He would groom from the bridge out by the main trail all the way to his rentals. We would leave our deposit and rent for the next year. He had enough repeat business that he had very few openings. Loved that area.


----------



## jjlrrw

82shortbox said:


> Yep same place. I don't think he is renting any more. Man I could tell you some stories. Ha ha. Herm would take us cross country, what a blast. Herm hated studded snowmobiles, complained all the time how they would tear up the trails. Herm had his own bombidere tracked snow groomer. He would groom from the bridge out by the main trail all the way to his rentals. We would leave our deposit and rent for the next year. He had enough repeat business that he had very few openings. Loved that area.


I have been on his trails a few times we would find them by heading NW down that road across from the park and ride North of Seney. Always wanted to stay there but never worked out, I bet he had some stories to tell.


----------



## MossyHorns

jjlrrw said:


> We have a cabin in the lower, NW Lake County, put on a few miles New Years weekend hoping for a few more soon. Have a UP trip planned first weekend in Feb


We rented a cabin in GM from Feb 2nd till Feb 8th. Hoping they get some snow soon. Off trail will be crap even in the UP if we don't starting getting lake effect.

We had some good riding around New Years out of our cabin by Na-Tah-Ka. 1st time in a few years that we could do that. They had a good base started, but I bet it's gone except for a few areas.


----------



## jjlrrw

MossyHorns said:


> We rented a cabin in GM from Feb 2nd till Feb 8th. Hoping they get some snow soon. Off trail will be crap even in the UP if we don't starting getting lake effect.
> 
> We had some good riding around New Years out of our cabin by Na-Tah-Ka. 1st time in a few years that we could do that. They had a good base started, but I bet it's gone except for a few areas.


Yea, we didn't go up last weekend planing to this weekend hoping they receive some snow not sure if it's still in the forecast can't seem to turn on the news these days.


----------



## Fishindeer

MossyHorns said:


> Being a new machine, the clutches may have had some oil on them. That may have caused the slipping.
> 
> Hopefully it's just an oil plug or filter that's loose. I've been hearing horror stories about guys dropping off their toy at the dealer and not getting it back for months. Parts for new machines are scarce right now. I read last year where some Arctic Cat dealers were having to take parts off new sleds to do warranty work.


Picked up my snowmobile today oil tank had a crack in it and needed replaced. Took in Thursday last week so only one week turnaround. Not bad I’m thinking. Only took a couple days waiting on parts. A big thumbs up to Bobs Arctic Cat in Milan. Now hopefully snow arrives.


----------



## MossyHorns

jjlrrw said:


> Yea, we didn't go up last weekend planing to this weekend hoping they receive some snow not sure if it's still in the forecast can't seem to turn on the news these days.


Did you go up this past weekend? We went up and suprisingly got some good riding in. Friday's 2"-4" of wet snow helped a lot. Ward Hills area was very good. Trail Riders were grooming north of US-10 yesterday afternoon.


----------



## jjlrrw

MossyHorns said:


> Did you go up this past weekend? We went up and suprisingly got some good riding in. Friday's 2"-4" of wet snow helped a lot. Ward Hills area was very good. Trail Riders were grooming north of US-10 yesterday afternoon.
> View attachment 633595


No, we decided to stay home after it looked like it was going to be warm, getting some snow here at home today will be heading up Friday. Do you ride the Udell hills area that has been my go to area now that I found a few ways to get there without having to take the trail in the Pine Lake area it always seems like a lack of snow on the trails and stops in that area get old fast.


----------



## MossyHorns

jjlrrw said:


> No, we decided to stay home after it looked like it was going to be warm, getting some snow here at home today will be heading up Friday. Do you ride the Udell hills area that has been my go to area now that I found a few ways to get there without having to take the trail in the Pine Lake area it always seems like a lack of snow on the trails and stops in that area get old fast.


We do like riding the Udell Hills. I probably access it similar to what you are doing. I head west on the trail towards Freesoil and then take forest roads up to 6 Mile Rd and come in on the west end of the Udell Hills. I've been going that way for at least 20 years.


----------

